# L'AluBook sauteur...



## lepseudoquetutentapes (27 Novembre 2004)

Salut 

Je ne vais pas y aller par quatre chemins: mon PowerBook 12" Rev.C 768Mo, 80Go 5400trs, bah... il est tombé.
Oui, je sais, vous aussi, vous avez du mal à respirer :rateau:

C'est un accident, étant donné mon niveau de maniaquerie (les gens me haïssent pour cette raison :love: ).

La victime était vêtue de sa Tucano Second Skin (si vous savez comment la nettoyer, en passant...). Son côté slot-in (là où y a le lecteur quoi?) est gondolé. En gros, ça baille pas mal.
Sur le coin arrondi droit du haut, une "pointe" sur laquelle l'alu n'est plu.
Ca, ce n'est que le plus gros. Après, il reste quelques petits détails... Qui risquent de me conduire à la folie définitive :mouais:

Il est sous sa garantie 90 jours (encore vierge, et déjà difforme...) :rateau:
Bref... Apple, ils vont me le changer pour un 17" customisé à mort? Hum? Nan?
Bon... Et me faire un échange "standard"? Ou me réparer le tout "top nickel"? (c'est sérieux là, je précise, au cas où?  ).

En fait, j'ai peur de dire la vérité en appelant le SAV, et qu'ils m'envoient bouler... :rose:

Au passage, est-ce normal que la dalle (l'écran donc) s'enfonce plus ou moins, si j'appuie légèrement dessus (date d'avant la chute fatidique... mômaaaaaan... euuuuhhh   )?


Voilà, merci de m'aider. En attendant, je prépare la corde :rateau:


PS: pour les sadiques, non, je n'ai pas d'APN sous la main


----------



## TitaNantes (27 Novembre 2004)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> En fait, j'ai peur de dire la vérité en appelant le SAV, et qu'ils m'envoient bouler... :rose:



C'est pas si grave que cela ... Il n'y a pas mort d'homme... Ce n'est qu'une machine, après tout   .

Par contre, n'espère pas trop du SAV une prise en charge et une réparation gratuite d'un machine qui est tombée... 
Ne peux-tu pas faire jouer la responsabilité civile d'une te tes amis ou membres de ta famille ?


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (27 Novembre 2004)

TitaNantes a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas si grave que cela ... Il n'y a pas mort d'homme... Ce n'est qu'une machine, après tout   .



Hein? Comment parles-tu de ma seconde femme  

Sérieusement, j'y tiens à ce morceau d'alu :love:

Vais appeler le SAV... Je vous tiens au courant 

M'ci


----------



## House M.D. (27 Novembre 2004)

Ça fait mal... Beretta (mon 12") s'en était sorti avec moins de dommages quand il était tombé... juste un ptit renfoncement sur le côté... pas de bol, je te soutiens dans ce dur moment


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (27 Novembre 2004)

C'était une journée de merde de toute façon :rateau: 

Pas encore pu appeler Apple. Ce sera fait dès lundi. Etrangement, je n'ai pas un espoir monstre..

Vous tiens au courant. Ah, et merci de ton soutiens Naru


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

c'est simple, quand tu les appellera lundi, ils te diront combien ça va te coûté


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (28 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est simple, quand tu les appellera lundi, ils te diront combien ça va te coûté



A la rigueur, ça, tant pis. Même s'ils pourraient assurer vu le prix... C'est quand plus un bijou qu'un ordinateur (parole d'un switcheur heureux, aujourd'hui suicidaire en voyant son amour difforme).

Le truc qui m'effraie, c'est qu'ils partent longteeeeemppps en SAV. Déjà une semaine, ce serait une horreur. Puis, un petit peur qu'ils ne réparent pas les "détails". Oui, je suis assez spécial niveau rayures etc... Du genre à jouer avec la luminosité, histoire de dénicher les micro-rayures :rose:

Merci de m'avoir répondu en tous cas 

Edit:

Ah, et (pour moi, du moins :rateau: ), les CDs passent moins bien, vu sa difformité. Enfin, c'est quand même léger, mais bon. Ca vaut un échange pour un Alu 17". Ma gueule? Quoi ma gueule? :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Komac (30 Novembre 2004)

Aïe, mon pauvre, étant du genre maniaque aussi (à jouer avec la lumière pour dénicher les micro rayures, arf), je compati à ta douleur... si ça arrivait à mon Alu 15", je tuerais tout le monde et me suiciderais ensuite.

 

PS : le clavier de mon iBook (hé oui, j'ai deux portables) et légèrement maillé suite à l'ajout d'une carte Airport, et je ne vois que ça !!!

 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Je compatis aussi a ta douleur, je n'imagine meme pas mon PB 17" tombé, oh non l'horreur.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (30 Novembre 2004)

Merci. Entre névrosés, on se comprend 

Bon, j'ai appelé le SAV (ils marchent au ralenti, tous se contredisent). J'ai eu un certain Eric, très sympathique au passage. J'avais plus de batterie dans mon téléphone, je dois le rappeler demain. Histoire de bien lui décrire le problème.

Mais là, mon Mac tourne aussi bien que Windows. C'est à dire que le texte que je saisis s'affiche avec un temps de latence assez lent 

Pour des dégats physiques, ça tourne aux alentours de 300¤. Et 1000¤ facile pour ce qui est interne. Et vu qu'il rame à mort...

/me saute par la fenetre, la corde au cou.

:rateau:


----------



## Onra (30 Novembre 2004)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Merci. Entre névrosés, on se comprend


 J'adooore :love:


 Bon courage et pas de panique... je suis sûr que ça va s'arranger


----------



## MacFrancky (30 Novembre 2004)

Tiens-nous au courant. Moi mon PB15 alu, dans un sac de transport et dans sa housse TUCANO a fait une toute petite chute et son coin arrière gauche est défoncé, en fait l'alu est très très fragile, j'en ai mal au coeur... Je suis sous Applecare, donc s'il y a une solution, cela m'intéresse.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Ben je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai un tout petit choc en dessous, juste a coté de la batterie, pourtant, je le transporte avec une Tucano et une saccoche fait pour cela.

 Je crois que je vais  un coup


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (1 Décembre 2004)

Putain, c'est l'apocalypse. Les AluBooks vont concrétiser ce fameux suicide collectif par immolation :rateau:

Sinon, il m'a fait faire une tonne de rédémarrages en maintenant plein de touches ( pas chiant du tout avec le téléphone à la main ).

Il m'a dit de prendre le disque 1 d'OSX pour réparer les autorisations. Mais on peut le faire sans le disque, donc, c'est différent avec?

Pour le lifting de mon bébé, je dois aller à Computers CBC, au Luxembourg. Je vous tiendrais au courant.

Et bon courage à fred.damoiseau et MacFrancky. Tous ensemble, tous ensemble... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Et bon courage à fred.damoiseau et MacFrancky. Tous ensemble, tous ensemble... :rateau:


 Merci, mais je dois dire que j'ai quand meme un peu de chance, car ce petit choc sur le dessous de mon PB n'entrainne pas de disfonctionnement ou autres.
 Donc c'est une petite consolation.


----------



## jahrom (1 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir,

Il m'est arrivé une aventure similaire. (j'avais posté à l'époque, mais je ne retrouve pas le lien)
Ma chère femme (qui est désormais enterrée dans le fond de ma cave) s'était pris le pied dans le fil de recharge et ce qui devait arriver arriva : par terre le powerbook.  

Tout d'abord une forte douleur au coeur, puis une sensation de vertige, qui au fur et à mesure de ma prise de conscience se transforma en haine profonde...
S'en suivi un long et douloureux étranglement de ma compagne...

Malgré la vengeance (gniar gniarf gniarf) je ne pouvais me consoler...
Heureusement à l'époque cette chère communauté m'avait rassuré et je m'étais rendu compte que faire tomber un powerbook était plus fréquent que je ne le pensais...

Depuis ce jour maléfique, un "pli" de l'aluminium trône au dessus du bouton d'ouverture de l'écran...
J'ai appris a vivre avec et j'ai même fini par me dire que maintenant mon précieux ne ressemble a aucun autre powerbook, et que ce "défaut" est une sorte de signature...

Heureusement pour moi, rien d'autre n'a été affecté et il tourne comme à sa première heure.

Toute ma considération pour ce passage difficile, et tiens nous au courant de la convalescence de ton bien aimé...
Jérôme.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (2 Décembre 2004)

En fait, mon AluBook, je l'ai fait tombé en ouvrant la portière à ma bien aimée... Comme quoi, elles portent malheur  (putain, si elle lit ça... :rateau: ).

Et qu'il soit unique, d'accord, mais pas par le biais de balafres. Il est unique par mes bisous... :love:

Bon, après avoir fait tous ces redémarrages, il va mieux. La preuve, il lit trois vidéos en meme temps, dont deux DivX et un format .asf 

Au final, je pense qu'il ne reste plus que la coque à changer. Je ferais vérifier l'intérieur également. J'essaierais de me déplacer samedi.

Faut aussi que je rachète une housse Tucano Second Skin 

Merci encore


----------



## Amophis (2 Décembre 2004)

Je crois que tout possesseur d'alu ou d'iBook redoute ce moment: celui où l'on voit tomber son précieux sans rien pouvoir faire...

 Pour la garantie Apple Care, faut pas réver, c'est une garantie contre les défauts de fabrication... pas une garantie contre les chutes, la bière ou le vin (à consommer avec modération ) comme j'ai pu lire sur ce forum 

 Il y a des assurances pour cela (j'ai pris 1an à la Fnac contre le vol et la casse) et il existe même sur le net un site spécialisé pour ça http://www.webassur.com/

  Courage, nous sommes tous avec toi (vous  )


----------



## MarcMame (2 Décembre 2004)

Powerbook Pismo G3 400MHz, 4ans d'age et beaucoup de voyages.
Pas un défaut, pas un choc, pas une égratignure, pas un pixel mort.
Il semblerait que la fatalité ne soit pas toujours au rendez vous.  
Soigneux mais pas maniaque, loin de là. 

Ceci dit, je compatis.


----------



## woulf (2 Décembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Powerbook Pismo G3 400MHz, 4ans d'age et beaucoup de voyages.
> Pas un défaut, pas un choc, pas une égratignure, pas un pixel mort.
> Il semblerait que la fatalité ne soit pas toujours au rendez vous.
> Soigneux mais pas maniaque, loin de là.
> ...



un pismo c'est blindé, inrayable, à l'épreuve du feu et des balles, de la qualité comme on n'en fait plus


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Moi je dois dire que je protège beaucoup mon alu, car c'est comme ma 2eme femme, et je ne voudrais pas qu'il lui arrive quoi que ce soit, pas plus qu'a la première  

 En tout cas, je vais opter pour un sac de transport plus adapté afin de pouvoir le transporter sans risque.

 Et je dois vous dire que quand je me déplace a la maison, c'est le convoi spécial, et je fais extremement attention ( pas un petit frère a moins de 5m) ....lol


----------



## MarcMame (2 Décembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> un pismo c'est blindé, inrayable, à l'épreuve du feu et des balles, de la qualité comme on n'en fait plus


Y'a du vrai là dedans... 
Sans parler du fait qu'il ne chauffe quasi pas.
La seule et unique fois où j'ai entendu le ventilateur se mettre en route, c'est après l'avoir posé une bonne heure sur une couverture en laine pendant la lecture d'un DVD.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Et si apple protégeait les PB comme Nokia protége son 5100 ..... lol
 j'imagine pas le résultat.
 Mais bon, il faut bien dire que l'alu est quand meme résistant, pas comme certains pc en plastique, qui s'abime vite, genre une partie de la coque cassée.
 (expérience de mon petit frere qui l'a fait dévaler une quinzaine de marche)


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (10 Décembre 2004)

Pour la réparation, il faut donc aller dans un centre agrée Apple. Un remplacement de coque revient environ 400¤ (pour le modèle de PB que j'ai). Une fois le pronostic réalisé par Apple, s'il n'y a pas réparation, on banque tout de même 200¤ approximativement.

J'ai remailé pour savoir combien ils risquent de me le garder. Je suis totalement dépendant de ce bout d'alu (passe mes journées dessus).


----------



## Woz Music (12 Décembre 2004)

Y en a qui ont pas de chance  

Moi il a quasi jamais reçu aucun coup. Le seul truc a la con que j'ai fait c'est une grate a gauche du trackpad pour enlevé un truc avec un couteau. Oui j'ai été un imbécile sur le coup c'est clair je m'en veux encore :mouais: 

Mais le faire tombé sa c'est fort. Moi qui l'ai souvent sur les genoux devant la tv sa ne met jamais arrivé !!!


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (13 Décembre 2004)

Pas la peine de remuer le couteau. La housse a glissé contre ma veste en cuir, alors que j'ouvrais la portière de la voiture à ma fiancée.

Bref, je suis un gentleman dépressif. Surtout avec ce Silk qui ne  veut pas marcher :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2004)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine de remuer le couteau. La housse a glissé contre ma veste en cuir, alors que j'ouvrais la portière de la voiture à ma fiancée.
> 
> Bref, je suis un gentleman dépressif. Surtout avec ce Silk qui ne  veut pas marcher :hein:



Moi a ta place, je chercherais pas a comprendre, je ferais jouer l'assurance responsabilité civile de la personne a qui j'ai ouvert la portière.
Après tout, la moindre rayure sur une voiture neuve est prise en charge par les assurances.
Courage,


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (13 Décembre 2004)

Et si les personnes sont mineures? :rateau:


----------



## doojay (13 Décembre 2004)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Et si les personnes sont mineures? :rateau:


c'est la résposabilité des parents    :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

et comme c'est avec elle que tu sors et non pas ses parents, alors attaque ......


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (13 Décembre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> et comme c'est avec elle que tu sors et non pas ses parents, alors attaque ......



Au sens propre du terme? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Ben tu trouve un endroit pour le réparer qui envois la facture a ses parents.
 Et si les parents te menace, alors prends la fille, et pars au Mexique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2004)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Et si les personnes sont mineures? :rateau:




Si la personne est mineure, raison de plus pour faire marcher l'assurance des parents car en gros c'est comme si ta copine avait cassé les lunettes de quelqu'un a la fac ou autre...
Courage,
  


En même temps détournement de mineurs c'est plus grave que arnaquer son assureur


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Si la personne est mineure, raison de plus pour faire marcher l'assurance des parents car en gros c'est comme si ta copine avait cassé les lunettes de quelqu'un a la fac ou autre...
> Courage,
> 
> 
> ...


 Effectivement, si les parents sont cool, alors ca va. Mais si ils sont un tantinet agressif, alors si tu les attaques, ils n'hésiterons pas a en faire de meme, et la, tu perdra ta machine, et ta copine ..... 

 Enfin c'est a toi de voir .... lol


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, si les parents sont cool, alors ca va. Mais si ils sont un tantinet agressif, alors si tu les attaques, ils n'hésiterons pas a en faire de meme, et la, tu perdra ta machine, et ta copine .....
> 
> Enfin c'est a toi de voir .... lol





Oui mais au moins tu sauras a qui tu avais a faire


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais au moins tu sauras a qui tu avais a faire


 C'est sure, ca annonce clairement les choses.
 Mais bon, le mieux est de ne pas en arriver la. Et pouvoir négocier en toute sérénité, car quand on sort avec un(e) mineur(e), les négociations sont assez dure car déséquilibrée devant les parents.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (15 Décembre 2004)

Exact. Ses parents sont frappés. Alors, oui, je les attaque... Depuis l'avion en départ du Mexique :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

ok ben si tu les attaque, prends la fille avec toi, et attaque
 n'empeche que si elle est mineure, et que tu la prends a charge, ca va sans doute te couter plus cher que de réparer ta machine.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (16 Décembre 2004)

J'aimerais bien la prendre en charges. Mais c'est peu légal.

PS: On ne parle que peu l'Espagnol


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien la prendre en charges. Mais c'est peu légal.
> 
> PS: On ne parle que peu l'Espagnol


 Effectivement, c'est un probleme.
 Mais attaquer les parents, et prendre la fille a charge, ca te coutera plus cher que de payer ta réparation, garder de bons rapports avec les parents, laisser ses parents l'entretenir jusqu'a ce qu'elle commence a bosser.
 Donc réfléchis bien


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (21 Décembre 2004)

Mais une réparation, c'est fade. Un triple meurtre au tournevis rouillé, c'est stimulant :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2004)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Mais une réparation, c'est fade. Un triple meurtre au tournevis rouillé, c'est stimulant :rateau:


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (21 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour l'coup d'boule


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

aller, fais jouer la responsabilité civile.


----------



## drminou (22 Décembre 2004)

ARRRRGH! Moi aussi!

Hier, je veux juste poser mon sac à dos par terre (dedans mon 15" dans sa Tucano), et à 20-30 cm du sol, la sangle me glisse de la main (gant en cuir), et PAM! Il chutoie sur mon pied.
Je me dis : bon ça va, mon pied a amorti le choc, il a sa Tucano. Mais non : il est défoncé sur le coin avant droit, en plein sur le mange disque (qui fonctionne encore ceci dit).
Je suis désespéré. Il faut absolument que je le fasse réparer, car le métal déformé baille vers l'extérieur et il risque de s'y introduire toutes sortes de saloperies.

Qui peut me dire plus précisément comment on peut faire jouer la responsabilité civile?

Bon allez, je retourne pleurer.

Je suis d'autant plus dégoûté que je suis hyper protecteur de mon petit Alu. Oh non!


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (22 Décembre 2004)

Je suis avec toi. Le résultat ressemble fort à celui qu'a obtenu mon bébé...

Egalement intéressé par la responsabilité civile 

Et n'oubliez pas: le cuir, c'est meurtrier.


----------



## sylko (22 Décembre 2004)

Démonte-le et va faire un tour chez ...un carrossier.

Je ne rigole pas, c'est ce que j'ai fait. L'alu est très maniable et se redresse très facilement. 

Bonne chance.


----------



## Deedee (22 Décembre 2004)

Franchement la responsabilité civile c'est encore ce qu'il y a de mieux si vous n'avaez pas 1000 euros à investir dans de la chirurgie esthétique 

Le seul hic : ça prend un peu de temps (mais vous aurez toujours celui qui est abimé en votre possession, l'essentiel et de ne pas le crier sous tous les toits  )

Bon courage ! (le mien a cramé j'étais dégoutée de la vie, j'ai pensé également aux cordes, fenêtres et autres moyens radicaux puis bon, ça n'est "que" matériel non?! (mais quelle horreur qd même !!))


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (22 Décembre 2004)

Je n'ai pas trouvé la démarche sur la toile.

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer ça (même en MP, si c'est peu recommandable ).

Merci


----------



## Deedee (24 Décembre 2004)

Démarche pour responsbilité civile ??


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (24 Décembre 2004)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Démarche pour responsbilité civile ??



Pile poil


----------



## AntoineD (24 Décembre 2004)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Franchement la responsabilité civile c'est encore ce qu'il y a de mieux si vous n'avaez pas 1000 euros à investir dans de la chirurgie esthétique
> 
> Le seul hic : ça prend un peu de temps (mais vous aurez toujours celui qui est abimé en votre possession, l'essentiel et de ne pas le crier sous tous les toits  )
> 
> Bon courage ! (le mien a cramé j'étais dégoutée de la vie, j'ai pensé également aux cordes, fenêtres et autres moyens radicaux puis bon, ça n'est "que" matériel non?! (mais quelle horreur qd même !!))


 Très intéressan, tout ça, il fallait justement que je change mon tibook


----------



## chagregel (24 Décembre 2004)

On va eviter les conseils pour de la fraude à l'assurance SVP merci


----------



## House M.D. (24 Décembre 2004)

Bah, c'est Noël, allez voir le père Noël... il aura ptet une surprise


----------



## Deedee (24 Décembre 2004)

Bon certes c'est vrai, il ne faut pas en abuser! malgré tout dans certains cas c'est à peu près le seul recours dont on dispose....

Moi par exemple pour mon IBook cramé, soit disant l'Apple Care ne prenait pas à sa charge la réparation et j'aurais du payer alors qu'il a cramé sans que je fasse aucune connerie et qu'en plus mon IB n'a que 2 mois.......Un peu hallucinant quand même ! OUtre le fait qu'après avoir déboursé plus de 1100 euros, je n'ai clairement pas 1000 euros à mettre là tout de suite maintenant pour une quelconque réparation...


----------



## Amophis (26 Décembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> On va eviter les conseils pour de la fraude à l'assurance SVP merci



Ce n'est pas une arnaque: tu paie pour ça, tu es assuré pour la casse accidentelle.... alors pourquoi ne pas s'en servir? Moi ç met arrivé une fois, un ami m'avais renversé du vin sur un pantalon, impossible de le récuperer, responsabilité civile -> remboursé.

Encore une fois, pour la démarche à suivre, il suffit d'aller voir son assureur et d'en parler


----------



## drminou (29 Décembre 2004)

Hello!

J'ai pensé à l'ouvrir et à faire reformer l'aluminium par un ami qui a des compétences dans ce genre de choses, mais... Si je l'ouvre, je fais sauter la garantie, non? Mon Alu n'a que trois mois, ce serait vraiment dommage!

Cela dit, j'ai appelé mon assurance, ils m'ont dit qu'ils couvrent les frais de réparation, mais j'ai un 'forfait' de 125 ¤ à payer. Quelqu'un sait combien pourrait coûter le remplacement de la carosserie de mon bébé, chez Apple? Combien de temps sera-t-il parti? (parce que je veux pas dire, mais je m'en sers intensément tous les jours, donc il risque de me manquer très vite)

Tcho


----------



## MarcMame (29 Décembre 2004)

drminou a dit:
			
		

> Si je l'ouvre, je fais sauter la garantie, non?


J'ai bien peur que la garantie ne joue de toute façon plus au moment où tu as fait tombé ton PB.


----------



## olivomac (29 Décembre 2004)

Moi pour les transports "à risque" j'ai acheté une valise en alu dans laquelle j'ai disposé des pièces de mousse découpées dans un tapis de sol type randonnée (1cm d'épais)  et cela sur plusieurs couches.
 Chaque élément a trouvé son compartiment (ibook, alim , cables, DD externe, souris et même l'Apn)
 Ainsi j'espère qu'en cas de choc tous le monde subsistera

 En tous cas je souhaite un prompt rétablissement a ton PB!


----------



## AntoineD (29 Décembre 2004)

drminou a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, j'ai appelé mon assurance, ils m'ont dit qu'ils couvrent les frais de réparation, mais j'ai un 'forfait' de 125 ¤ à payer. Quelqu'un sait combien pourrait coûter le remplacement de la carosserie de mon bébé, chez Apple? Combien de temps sera-t-il parti? (parce que je veux pas dire, mais je m'en sers intensément tous les jours, donc il risque de me manquer très vite)


 Nickel pour toi, la franchise est bien en dessous du montant de la réparation, m'est avis !  

 En revanche, attends-toi... à attendre. 3 sem. est une moyenne, entend-t-on 
 Mais le jeu en vaut la chandelle, si je puis me permettre


----------



## Deedee (29 Décembre 2004)

drminou a dit:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> J'ai pensé à l'ouvrir et à faire reformer l'aluminium par un ami qui a des compétences dans ce genre de choses, mais... Si je l'ouvre, je fais sauter la garantie, non? Mon Alu n'a que trois mois, ce serait vraiment dommage!
> 
> ...


Mmmm chez Apple c'est plutôt rapide (entre une semaine à  jours max), mais effectivement comme disait MarcMame à partir du moment ou ton PB est tombé........je doute que ça passe inaperçu et donc sous garantie, quel que soit l'âge de ton PB.
Pour l'assurance, ça risque de te prendre plus que  semaines....Mais d'après ce que je comprends c'est l'option qui sera la plus interessante pour toi alors...!

Bonne chance


----------



## Deedee (29 Décembre 2004)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Mmmm chez Apple c'est plutôt rapide (entre une semaine à jours max), mais effectivement comme disait MarcMame à partir du moment ou ton PB est tombé........je doute que ça passe inaperçu et donc sous garantie, quel que soit l'âge de ton PB.
> Pour l'assurance, ça risque de te prendre plus que semaines....Mais d'après ce que je comprends c'est l'option qui sera la plus interessante pour toi alors...!
> 
> Bonne chance


 
Petit problème de verrouillage num ....(suis sur PC aussi..quelle idée!!   ). je disais donc  10 jours max pour Apple et plus de 3 semaines pour l'assurance !


----------



## drminou (29 Décembre 2004)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> comme disait MarcMame à partir du moment ou ton PB est tombé........je doute que ça passe inaperçu et donc sous garantie, quel que soit l'âge de ton PB.



Ouais mais ce que je veux dire, c'est que pour la garantie sur les pièces à l'intérieur ne saute pas... Elle est brisée, cette garantie à partir du moment où il y a eu chute?
Parce que, si c'est le cas, c'est peut-être pas la peine que je l'envoie... Puisque je peux le faire arranger par un copain, ça m'éviterait qu'il soit immobilisé...


Rarh je sais pas!


----------



## doojay (30 Décembre 2004)

drminou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais ce que je veux dire, c'est que pour la garantie sur les pièces à l'intérieur ne saute pas... Elle est brisée, cette garantie à partir du moment où il y a eu chute?
> Parce que, si c'est le cas, c'est peut-être pas la peine que je l'envoie... Puisque je peux le faire arranger par un copain, ça m'éviterait qu'il soit immobilisé...
> 
> 
> Rarh je sais pas!


 le mieux est de téléphoner à apple pour leurs poser cette question et essayer d'avoir une idée du prix de la réparation, après tu pèses le pour et le contre non?


----------



## Deedee (30 Décembre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> le mieux est de téléphoner à apple pour leurs poser cette question et essayer d'avoir une idée du prix de la réparation, après tu pèses le pour et le contre non?


Je pense que oui, la garantie saute y compris pour les pièces à l'interieur, mais effectivement le mieux est encore d'appeler Apple (au moins deux fois parce qu'en général tu tombes au moins une fois sur un mec qui n'y connait rien...), tu seras fixé  Dis exactement ce qui s'est passé, sans donner ton numéro de série


----------



## doojay (30 Décembre 2004)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que oui, la garantie saute y compris pour les pièces à l'interieur, mais effectivement le mieux est encore d'appeler Apple (au moins deux fois parce qu'en général tu tombes au moins une fois sur un mec qui n'y connait rien...), tu seras fixé  Dis exactement ce qui s'est passé, sans donner ton numéro de série


Madame aurait elle une éxpérience dans ce domaine   Pour la garantie tu es sure et certaine quelle saute? Non je plaisante bien sur quelle saute.


----------



## Deedee (30 Décembre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Madame aurait elle une éxpérience dans ce domaine   Pour la garantie tu es sure et certaine quelle saute? Non je plaisante bien sur quelle saute.


 
lol no comment


----------

